# Uk peptides



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi how are you all, well i am new and looking for the right advice. Firstly where or who has the best peps in uk? and i am also looking for advise on when too pin as i want to do 3 x mod grf+ ghrp6, the first shots in morning then second after training which is where i am stuck. I have read that your stomach needs to be empty so not to blunt gh pulse well i eat before training then train for bout hour and half will my stomach be empty by then? Also i usually have a protein as soon as finish training will that be ok to leave till 15 minsafter peps shot as i also read its vital to feed muscles asap?Then next shot will be before bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

read this Team Pscarb


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

@Pscarb

Are there any peps that you could reccomend that wouldn't have an effect on a skin condition I have caused by excessive collagen synthesis ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Are there any peps that you could reccomend that wouldn't have an effect on a skin condition I have caused by excessive collagen synthesis ???


 wouldn't have an effect can i assume you mean negative effect?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> wouldn't have an effect can i assume you mean negative effect?


Yea like making it worse?

It seems a test/eq cycle had an effect on it in a bad way

@Pscarb have a read if this...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutis_verticis_gyrata


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> Yea like making it worse?
> 
> It seems a test/eq cycle had an effect on it in a bad way
> 
> ...


I am not surprised steroids would make it worse, one of the benefits of increasing GH is better skin so any GHRP/GHRH peptide stack will/should improve your skin I cannot see how it will effect it in a negative way


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Paul thats been a great read and very helpfull, so in your opinion is it best to take peps before workout or after for muscle growth. Also where is best uk peps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am not surprised steroids would make it worse, one of the benefits of increasing GH is better skin so any GHRP/GHRH peptide stack will/should improve your skin I cannot see how it will effect it in a negative way


I've had a thickening of the skin on my scalp since doing a test/eq cycle last year

In that Wikipedia write up it says about ghrp/igf could potentially make it worse

What's the half life of these peps mate?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

fil0101 said:


> Hi how are you all, well i am new and looking for the right advice. Firstly where or who has the best peps in uk? and i am also looking for advise on when too pin as i want to do 3 x mod grf+ ghrp6, the first shots in morning then second after training which is where i am stuck. I have read that your stomach needs to be empty so not to blunt gh pulse well i eat before training then train for bout hour and half will my stomach be empty by then? Also i usually have a protein as soon as finish training will that be ok to leave till 15 minsafter peps shot as i also read its vital to feed muscles asap?Then next shot will be before bed


Read the link from pscarb. Some really good info, laid out nice and simple. Helped me to understand when I was first learning. Personally think peptidesuk.co.uk is the best in the UK for peps. Also SRC and Tom's direct from the US are great.

Prefer GHRP2 over GHRP6 myself, will be trying ipam soon too.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> read this Team Pscarb


top info


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

dusher said:


> Read the link from pscarb. Some really good info, laid out nice and simple. Helped me to understand when I was first learning. Personally think peptidesuk.co.uk is the best in the UK for peps. Also SRC and Tom's direct from the US are great.
> 
> Prefer GHRP2 over GHRP6 myself, will be trying ipam soon too.


Thanks Dusher and i have read Pauls link n its very good advice and thanks i have just tried to order from peps uk but they have no mod grf at moment


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

fil0101 said:


> Thanks Dusher and i have read Pauls link n its very good advice and thanks i have just tried to order from peps uk but they have no mod grf at moment


Just checked there and it seems in stock? Might order some more myself, down to my last few bottles now.

You might have to work your way to up 100mcg of each. I was getting bad flushes and tiredness when I started again. Had to lower the dose and work my way back up to 100mcg of each GHRP2 and Mod GRF. Used to it now, can handle the sides a lot better.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Just checked there and it seems in stock? Might order some more myself, down to my last few bottles now.
> 
> You might have to work your way to up 100mcg of each. I was getting bad flushes and tiredness when I started again. Had to lower the dose and work my way back up to 100mcg of each GHRP2 and Mod GRF. Used to it now, can handle the sides a lot better.


definitely in stock, just got myself 10 bottles along with some ipam and ghrp-2. Hoping these guys sell good quality stuff!


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

dusher said:


> Just checked there and it seems in stock? Might order some more myself, down to my last few bottles now.
> 
> You might have to work your way to up 100mcg of each. I was getting bad flushes and tiredness when I started again. Had to lower the dose and work my way back up to 100mcg of each GHRP2 and Mod GRF. Used to it now, can handle the sides a lot better.


Just tried to buy combo deal again but just says notify me when in stock?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

And sorry i just read what i wrote i ment to say they have no ghrp6 not mod grf my appologies to all


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

need2bodybuild said:


> definitely in stock, just got myself 10 bottles along with some ipam and ghrp-2. Hoping these guys sell good quality stuff!


I'm happy with it mate. What peps company's have you used before?



fil0101 said:


> Just tried to buy combo deal again but just says notify me when in stock?


You trying to get some GHRP6? I would go for the GHRP2 myself, but thats because I can't stand the hunger pangs. Even though I don't get them bad, have a mate who gets them from GHRP2.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

fil0101 said:


> And sorry i just read what i wrote i ment to say they have no ghrp6 not mod grf my appologies to all


Just saw this ha. Email them fpr a pre-order in buddy, normally get a discount. I did last time :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> I'm happy with it mate. What peps company's have you used before?
> 
> You trying to get some GHRP6? I would go for the GHRP2 myself, but thats because I can't stand the hunger pangs. Even though I don't get them bad, have a mate who gets them from GHRP2.


Pro peps, src, hp, the name similar to these guys bought buy mistake, on them now.

couldn't tell a difference between any of them tbh, but i did start using aas around the same time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am going to buy some peptides from a few UK sites and SE how they compare with Tom's and SRC I will give my opinion once I have finished the run in about a months time....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I am going to buy some peptides from a few UK sites and SE how they compare with Tom's and SRC I will give my opinion once I have finished the run in about a months time....


Good idea that. Wouldn't surprise me if there was a massive difference


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I am going to buy some peptides from a few UK sites and SE how they compare with Tom's and SRC I will give my opinion once I have finished the run in about a months time....


Look forward to the results matey


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Tried some ghrp6 from labpe along with 2 friends none of us experienced the hunger or flushing feeling I even did 300mcg in one go and still nothing bit disappointing to say the least!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Look forward to the results matey


x2


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I am going to buy some peptides from a few UK sites and SE how they compare with Tom's and SRC I will give my opinion once I have finished the run in about a months time....


How about a trial with the US company's Compared to UK company's ..Id gladly help out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> How about a trial with the US company's Compared to UK company's ..Id gladly help out


I have been thinking about this for some time mate, it is no secret I only use Tom's peptides and occasionally SRC (using there 5mg IPAM at the moment as I dose high on the shot before bed) I have never been hit with customs so lucky really but I coach and advise a lot of men and women and they are constantly asking if I have a UK source........

So I have chosen two UK sources I will order from them this coming week and trial there....

GHRP-2

IPAM

Mod GRF

I never use GHRP-6 so won't be using that, in the next few months I want to try there pMGF/MGF as well but I won't over complicate this trial......

I will not get any lab tests carried out nor any studies to form my opinion it will just be based on the results/feel I get from these peptides, I feel I have been using peptides for long enough to form such an opinion in comparison to the ones I use currently.

I will be buying the peptides so that there is no chance of someone screaming bias and I will be honest if they give me nothing and are crap I will say as such......


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> read this Team Pscarb


In your opinion or experience how long after jab do you eat anythin as i have read 15 mins but also 30 mins so which is right thanks


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds good just what's needed ..someone who actually knows what quality peptides should feel like composing a list of good and bad


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> In your opinion or experience how long after jab do you eat anythin as i have read 15 mins but also 30 mins so which is right thanks


15 - 20min is fine there is no need to leave 30 the delay is so the peptide can get in a release a GH pulse which is blunted if Carbs or Fats are present


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Sounds good just what's needed ..someone who actually knows what quality peptides should feel like composing a list of good and bad


meant to do this for a while now but now i am back to full strength health wise it is a good time i think i will only need a week or two to establish how decent a supplier are......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your feedback on these suppliers Paul


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I have been thinking about this for some time mate, it is no secret I only use Tom's peptides and occasionally SRC (using there 5mg IPAM at the moment as I dose high on the shot before bed) I have never been hit with customs so lucky really but I coach and advise a lot of men and women and they are constantly asking if I have a UK source........
> 
> So I have chosen two UK sources I will order from them this coming week and trial there....
> 
> ...


What are the two suppliers you have chosen if you don't mind me asking mate?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I have been thinking about this for some time mate, it is no secret I only use Tom's peptides and occasionally SRC (using there 5mg IPAM at the moment as I dose high on the shot before bed) I have never been hit with customs so lucky really but I coach and advise a lot of men and women and they are constantly asking if I have a UK source........
> 
> So I have chosen two UK sources I will order from them this coming week and trial there....
> 
> ...


I'm using EU peptides atm, have to say some off the best ghrp6 I've used, be good if you could test them, there uk


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BBaddict said:


> What are the two suppliers you have chosen if you don't mind me asking mate?


Not sure on both but I think one will be pure peptides as I made the promis before Christmas I will try there not sure on the seco d one though



zack amin said:


> I'm using EU peptides atm, have to say some off the best ghrp6 I've used, be good if you could test them, there uk


i won't be trying GHRP-6 mate as I don't use it cannot get on with the hunger


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Not sure on both but I think one will be pure peptides as I made the promis before Christmas I will try there not sure on the seco d one though
> 
> i won't be trying GHRP-6 mate as I don't use it cannot get on with the hunger


Yeh that's what I primarily use it for, the hunger lol, either way they stock ghrp2 cjc and ipamorelin. Haven't tried the range yet, but given the ghrp6 seems promising.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

@Pscarb

I'm going to try this at 100mcg pre bed as per your post the other day for better sleep and well being.

What sides/negatives will I have if my dose is a little out, I've only got 2.5ml barrels no skin pins yet.

Happy to wait if its important as I think with that barrel it will be hard to judge between 100 and 200mcg with those barrels?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would wait mate it would be incredible hard to use a 2.5ml barrel plus you would have half left in the neck of the barrel


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i would wait mate it would be incredible hard to use a 2.5ml barrel plus you would have half left in the neck of the barrel


Lol, didn't get this in time your advice is spot on I ended up injecting about .2 ml of air sub q to get it out if the barrel, lol. Nice little lump for 30 mins. Off to get some slin pins

On the positive side, and it might be a placebo, I slept straight through for 10 hours for the first time in about 5 years, it was actually a shock to wake up and see the time! Is it possible to have a positive effect that quickly? I normally struggle to keep my eyes shut for 4-5 and the quality is not good.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Not sure on both but I think one will be pure peptides as I made the promis before Christmas I will try there not sure on the seco d one though
> 
> i won't be trying GHRP-6 mate as I don't use it cannot get on with the hunger


I'm trying drs labs ghrp-2 if that's of any interest?


----------

